# Extra mile



## McC (Apr 9, 2017)

Just wanted to make comment to the excellent service and customer care. Even though I am not in the financial position to take on the required cover, Jayde at coversure was very informative and not intrusive in the slightest emailing across all information and being very descriptive. Giving me the time to review in my own time.
Trying to get the required cover to run a side detailing business from my home garage and cover both personal and business contents proved difficult going through mainstream insurers. Jayne took it in her stride, give her a Christmas bonus!


----------

